# carbon arrows...hip, hype or ?????????????????????????



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I have to admit I had never shot a carbon arrow until today. Never saw the need not to mention I still have a couple dozen servicable aluminum arrows and about 75 bare shafts and never loose/bend /break more than a couple a year. On a whim I decided to buy 2 carbon arrows to experiment with. Easton el 400 with 3 4" vanes and cut to 28 1/2". Arrow weight 316 grains. These would be up against my old standbys 4 fletch, 5" feathered 2117s in either a Bear or GamegetterII and cut to 28 1/2". Average weight 465 grains. Both would be shot with 100 grain scorpio small game heads. The bow is a 12 year old Golden Eagle set at 54# draw weight, 28 inch draw length, no sights and finger release. The targets would be ground squirels at unknown ranges. 2 Arrows were shot at every target/range whether the target remained in play or not.The first arrow shot was on a rotating basis.on one target the carbon was shot first on the next the aluminum was first and so on.
Note: this is NOT a scientific study just shooting under actual field conditions and your results may vary.

The bottom line is I saw NO substantial difference in trajectory or accuracy at ranges out to about 35 yards. The carbons MAY have shown a slight edge in trajectory at 40 yards and beyond but with my equipment and shooting style it would make little difference on a deer sized target. The second shot rarely showed more variance in accuray than if I had shot similar arrows. I will continue testing however initial results are indicating carbons will not make a significant difference FOR ME. It would not suprise me that shooters with sight will probably get different results.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

The big thing with carbons is they last for freakin ever. No bends (like aluminum). Their much much much tougher.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i broke a half dozen of the expensive carbons just last season and i only shoot 45lb draw tops so they cant be to durable. i very seldom bend aluminum 2217s


----------



## Thomas Dow (Aug 11, 2007)

Any arrow will break if you shoot something hard with it (tree, rock, fence post)

I agree that carbons are either good or busted, no bends.

I've shot (and missed)alot of grouse and squirrels with Gold Tips. They are pretty tough. I went to a recurve and missed targets even more, but the only time the arrow broke was if I hit a rock or sunk it into a tree whle stump shooting. But I've bounced them between trees and they were fine. I think aluminums would have bent.

Just my two cents


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

trapper_2 said:


> i broke a half dozen of the expensive carbons just last season and i only shoot 45lb draw tops so they cant be to durable. i very seldom bend aluminum 2217s


Stop shooting rocks! 

Ive bounced carbons off trees, fence posts, rocks, cement slabs, just about everything, if they dont shatter, their fine. It takes ALOT to break em. I went through FAR more aluminums when I still shot them. Durability between the two isnt even comparable.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

maybe im just bad luck then i had carbon express arrows and shattered 2 of them just shooting into my glendel buck target hitting the layered part then the others were on possums and a **** maybe ill buy another dozen gold tips to try out


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

I second Gold Tip arrows they are awesome arrows and they last forever this will be my 3rd or 4th year with my Gold Tip XT Hunter arrows and they are still good as new.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

trapper_2 said:


> i broke a half dozen of the expensive carbons just last season and i only shoot 45lb draw tops so they cant be to durable. i very seldom bend aluminum 2217s


there's not a chance in you know what that a 2217 aluminum arrow is tougher than a carbon arrow. Aluminum arrows are pre-historic now, there's a very good reason why very few people shoot aluminum arrows. If your breaking 1/2 a dozen carbon arrows every fall than maybe a little practice couldn't hurt a guy. Not being a jerk, but aluminum just don't last. You'll be much better off shooting carbon arrows.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

im breaking them hitting stuff not missing bretts like i said before id be willing to try them again i could of had a bad batch


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

FWIW my brother still has 4 or 5 XX75s (2216 if I recall) that he bought back in about 1979. These arrows have been shot and re-fleched too many times to count. I do not recall that he ever broke or bent one from that batch and they have been shot at everything.

I remember the fiberglass arrow fad. They didn't bend either. What did happen was that the fibers broke down and on occasion they would "explode" on release. the carbons have more strength but I suspect they also have the ability to "hide" damage they may have internally. While I can't say I have seen or heard of a carbon arrow delaminating I have seen it in other types of carbon shafts.


----------



## ics400 (Oct 12, 2007)

dakota is right, carbons can and do weak with shooting. Most guys that regularly shoot 3D and tournaments replace arrows yearly. The carbon weakens and loses their spine after a couple of thousand shots. Most guys that bowhunt don't shoot as much, so the arrows will last much longer. I shoot 3 to 4 thousand shots a year and do notice a difference in accuracy and have had arrows explode on 2 occasions. Both types have their pluses and minuses, the debate will continue, the bottom line is shoot what's best and comfortable for you and your shooting style. Good luck this year.


----------

